# Roe deer antler ring BB shooter



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Hello all :wave:

I posted this little shooter along with a few others in the very first post i made,at the time it was set up for marbles wearing braids and a large pouch.It never really got much use so following some advise i got from a thread i posted in bands and tubes (thanks guys!) and a trade i had with BCLuxor (thanks Ben!) i re banded it with some 2040 tubes and a magnetic pouch for BB's. When i first started shooting BB's i struggled loading them into the pouch due to their tiny size,so i searched ebay for some tiny magnets.I found some rare earth magnets which were 2mm by 1mm ,when these arrived i thought they would be too small but they held a BB with ease. So i glued one between a piece of nappa leather and some really thin leather from my wifes blackberry case (dont tell her ! lol). It works perfectly, now i just drop a BB on and im away  The 2040's are awesome but i need to cut them down a little as i need to over draw to get the best from them which is affecting my accuracy a little.This little shooter is getting used now ! 

Here it is.........





































Thanks for looking


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice work Dan .. them little copper .177 don't half sting when launched they are very deciveing! Having taken a hit to the shin a while back !


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats a sweet lil shooter. i hate using copper b.b.s, i like the regular steel ones better, just user preference. keep on plinking !


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Thanks guys ! They are steel BBs by the way they just have some kind of coating on them .


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dan ford said:


> Thanks guys ! They are steel BBs by the way they just have some kind of coating on them .


i know, its just a copper coating, i just see the other ones better in flight. user preference.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, that's a beautiful antler BB shooter, Dan. Thank you for sharing.
Question, do you get hand slaps shooting BB's with 2040? I want to give them a try.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Imperial said:


> dan ford said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys ! They are steel BBs by the way they just have some kind of coating on them .
> ...


Right got ya ! Now you mention it I can't see those things in flight at all,I'll try some without the coating thanks man



mr. green said:


> WOW, that's a beautiful antler BB shooter, Dan. Thank you for sharing.Question, do you get hand slaps shooting BB's with 2040? I want to give them a try.


Thanks Mr Green ! 
I've had no hand slap at all with the 2040s not with this set up or with the looped set BCLuxor sent me. I think its awesome stuff, I just ordered 10m direct from dankung for $4.90 ! Including postage to the UK it cost me about 5 gbp !! So its dirt cheap too :-D


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!! Cool little shooter! I was wondering what size blots you used? I have a few antlers that I want to turn into slings and I really do enjoy 2040s but I fear that the tips might be a little small to put bolts into, they look to be about the same size as your shooter. Either that or I'm going to have to tab them. Thanks!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice Dan!! Such a cool little shooter!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> Awesome!! Cool little shooter! I was wondering what size blots you used? I have a few antlers that I want to turn into slings and I really do enjoy 2040s but I fear that the tips might be a little small to put bolts into, they look to be about the same size as your shooter. Either that or I'm going to have to tab them. Thanks!


Thanks PorkChop ! 
They are actually eye screws 9\16 wide ring , 1 1\4 long with 9/16 thread









Looking at these now I probably wouldn't recommend using them although they seem strong enough. I just stress tested them in my vise with double the amount of 2040 pulled as far as I could stretch it and it gave no signs of breaking. This antler was rock hard and the rings were glued in with good quality epoxy but I think if I was to make it again I would use tabs just to be safe.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Nice Dan!! Such a cool little shooter!!! Thanks for sharing


Thanks Brandon ! Oooh when did you become a moderator mate ?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

dan ford said:


> PorkChopSling said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome!! Cool little shooter! I was wondering what size blots you used? I have a few antlers that I want to turn into slings and I really do enjoy 2040s but I fear that the tips might be a little small to put bolts into, they look to be about the same size as your shooter. Either that or I'm going to have to tab them. Thanks!
> ...


I have used a similar size for years now even the zinc coated ones ( mentioning zinc on here starts all kinds of S**t btw) they are rock solid with some good glue, I did all kinds of experiments way back when to be sure of the strength including replacing the rubber tubes with whipping twine and clamping the twin in my vice and twisting with a luggage scale till the "eyes" literally bent out of shape its around 30lb if I remember correct.. additionally I hung myself of of my garage roof using washing line cord and wearing gloves the first attempt I got rope burn wicked on my hand... same effect the eyes just bent... Then all kinds of different woods and glues and "deliberately" dangerous attempts at securing them in place. The basic premise is that they bend out of shape long before they whip back into your face ( Touch wood) and the kind of force you would be putting on the tubes you would know something bad may be about to happen on any rig ,


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Man, you'd have to go a long way to find a rig as cool at that, Dan. Great looking shooter. :wub: :wub:


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> dan ford said:
> 
> 
> > PorkChopSling said:
> ...


Sounds like you did some pretty serious testing on these ! Thanks Ben you've put my mind at ease 



Dayhiker said:


> Man, you'd have to go a long way to find a rig as cool at that, Dan. Great looking shooter. :wub: :wub:


Thank you DH ! I really love this little shooter now its rigged for BBs


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet little shooter dan


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

bigron said:


> sweet little shooter dan


Thank you bigron!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you Dan and BC for the info! I think I will have to give it a go.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning mate!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Impressive Slinger, well done!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Stunning mate!





Dr J said:


> Impressive Slinger, well done!


Thanks very much guys 



PorkChopSling said:


> Thank you Dan and BC for the info! I think I will have to give it a go.


Glad to be of assistance porkchop


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks nice, as child i had i knife with an antler like this, "these are beautiful memories"


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

nvm


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Mr.Teh said:


> Looks nice, as child i had i knife with an antler like this, "these are beautiful memories"


Thanks Mr.Teh ! 
Happy to have helped you remember the good ol days 



BCluxor said:


> nvm


Eeerm nvm ?????? Lol


----------



## Kwala (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok mate that's superb and the size in trying to go for next. Nice work!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

The stag is marvelous. You did so well with the execution. I hope you enjoy it as much as we do admiring it. Thanks for sharing Dan. Well done.


----------

